# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  منظومة أصول الفقه وقواعده

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكنَّ ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

كيف حالكنَّ أخواتي الكريمات, طالبات العلم الفاضلات؟

هنا - بإذن الله - سأكتب تباعًا أبياتًا من منظومة "أصول الفقه وقواعده" للشيخ الفاضل محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله - مع شرح يسير اختصرته من كتابه الذي شرح فيه تلك المنظومة الرائقة.

وأرحب بكل من تنضم وتشاركنا تدارسَ المتن, ولا يشترط حفظه وإن كان أجدر وأولى وأفضل.
وهو متن سلسٌ, يسير الحفظ, قليل الأبيات, خفيف النظم.

وهنـــــــــــا رابط صوتي لقراءة المتن لمن أرادت الاستماع لتزيد الاستفادة.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

سدَّدَ اللهُ خُطاكِ وباركَ في مسعاكِ أختي الحبيبة()

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سدَّدَ اللهُ خُطاكِ وباركَ في مسعاكِ أختي الحبيبة()


آمين وإياكِ أختي الفاضلة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

للتذكير!

هذا رابط صوتي لقراءة المتن بصوت واضح , جزى الله من قام برفعه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة:

قراءة منظومة أصول الفقه وقواعده

----------


## مروة عاشور

منظومة أصول الفقه وقواعده:


1. الْحُــمْدُ لِلَّــهِ الْمُعِيـــدِ المُبْــدِي ****** مُعْـطِـي النَّوَالِ كُـلَّ مـَنْ يَسْتجْـــدِي  
2.     مُثَبِّــــتِ الْأَحْكَـــــا  مِ بِـــالْأُصُولِ ****** مُعِيـنِ مَـنْ يَصبُـو إِلَـى الوُصُــولِ  
3.     ثُــمَّ الـصَّـــلاةُ مـَعْ سـَلَامٍ قَـدْ أُتِــمّ ****** عَلَـى الَّـذِي أُعْطِــي جَـوَامِعَ الْكَلِمْ  
4.     مـُحَمَّدِ الْمَبْعُـوثِ رَحْمَـــةَ الْـــوَرَى ****** وَخَــيْرِ هـــــادٍ لِجَـمِيــعِ مَـنْ دَرَى

1. الْحُــمْدُ لِلَّــهِ الْمُعِيـــدِ المُبْــدِي ****** مُعْـطِـي النَّوَالِ كُـلَّ مـَنْ يَسْتجْـــدِي 

الحمد: وصف المحمود بالكمال مع المحبة والتعظيم, وقد استبعد الشيخ - رحمه الله - أن الحمد هو الثناء, كما أشار بعض أهل العلم.
لله: الله من أسماء الله - عز وجل - وهو أصل الأسماء والاسم لفظ وضع للدلالة على المسمى.
المُعيد المُبدي: مأخوذة من قوله - تعالى: {إِنَّهُ هُوَ يُبْدِئُ وَيُعِيدُ}[البروج/13].
النوال: العطايا.
يستجدي: الاستجداء أي: الطلب.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك ... واصلي ...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

: )
جزاكِ اللهُ الفردوس...

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكما وشكر لكما طيب المتابعة أختاي الكريمتان أم علي والأمة الفقيرة إلى الله.




> ثُــمَّ الـصَّـــلاةُ مـَعْ سـَلَامٍ قَـدْ أُتِــمّ ****** عَلَـى الَّـذِي أُعْطِــي جَـوَامِعَ الْكَلِمْ


كنت قد كتبتُ هذا البيت بفتح الياء في كلمة " أُعطيَ " فالفعل الماضي مبني على الفتح, لكن الصواب سكون الياء لضبط الوزن.
وقد نبّهتْ على ذلك الأخت الفاضلة سارة بنت محمد جزاها الله عنّا خير الجزاء.

----------


## مروة عاشور

2. مُثَبِّــــتِ الْأَحْكَـــــا  مِ بِـــالْأُصُولِ ****** مُعِيـنِ مَـنْ يَصبُـو إِلَـى الوُصُــولِ

مُثبت الأحكام بالأصول: ثبّث الله الأحكام بأصولها أي بأدلتها, وسُميت أصولا لأن الأحكام تُبنى عليها.

الأحكام: هي ما يثبُت بخطاب الشرع من إيجاب أو تحريم أو كراهة أو استحباب أو إباحة.
وأصول الأحكام اثنان, يتفرع منهما اثنان؛ فالكتاب والسُنة يتفرع منهما الإجماع والقياس.

مُعين من يصبو إلى الوصول: يصبو أي يميل, ومنه الصبي لأنه سريع الميلان.
والمقصود أن الله - تعالى - يُعين من يميل إلى الوصول للحق, وكما قال شيخ الإسلام: "من تدبر القرآن طالبًا الهدى منه, تَبيَّن له طريق الحق".
وقد يكون هناك بعض الحالات التي يبتلي الله بها العبد فيؤخر عنه مراده لحكمة يعلمها - عز وجل.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما شاء الله.

جزاكِ رب فراديس الجنان.

وأعانك المولى.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أحسن الله إليكما وشكر لكما طيب المتابعة أختاي الكريمتان أم علي والأمة الفقيرة إلى الله.
> 
> 
> 
> كنت قد كتبتُ هذا البيت بفتح الياء في كلمة " أُعطيَ " فالفعل الماضي مبني على الفتح, لكن الصواب سكون الياء لضبط الوزن.
> وقد نبّهتْ على ذلك الأخت الفاضلة سارة بنت محمد جزاها الله عنّا خير الجزاء.



يا غالية المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي الزور

اللي حصل أني استثقلت نطقها فسألتك فأجبتي فعلام تنسبي لي ما ليس من حقي؟؟ هو أنا أصلا بفهم عربي ^_^

ثم أين الرد على رسالتي الأخيرة؟؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> مُعين من يصبو إلى الوصول: يصبو أي يميل, ومنه الصبي لأنه سريع الميلان.
> والمقصود أن الله - تعالى - يُعين من يميل إلى الوصول للحق, وكما قال شيخ الإسلام: "من تدبر القرآن طالبًا الهدى منه, تَبيَّن له طريق الحق".
> وقد يكون هناك بعض الحالات التي يبتلي الله بها العبد فيؤخر عنه مراده لحكمة يعلمها - عز وجل.


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الأمة ...

----------


## مروة عاشور

> يا غالية المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي الزور
> 
> اللي حصل أني استثقلت نطقها فسألتك فأجبتي فعلام تنسبي لي ما ليس من حقي؟؟ هو أنا أصلا بفهم عربي ^_^


أحسن الله إليكِ هذا من حسن خلقكِ سارة, هو تنبيه لطيف مهذب ليس إلا




> ثم أين الرد على رسالتي الأخيرة؟؟


عن أي واحدة تتحدثين؟ : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الأمة ...


آمين وإياكِ أختي الكريمة
وشكر الله لكِ تواصلكِ وجهدكِ في المجلس.

----------


## مروة عاشور

*ثُــمَّ الـصَّـــلاةُ مـَعْ سـَلَامٍ قَـدْ أُتِــمّ ****** عَلَـى الَّـذِي أُعْطِــي جَـوَامِعَ الْكَلِمْ*

الصلاة والسلام تكون بعد حمد الله؛ لأن حق الله مُقدم على حق الرسول, كما في التشهد.
والصلاة مع السلام أكمل وأحسن, ولو اقتصر على واحدة لجاز على الراجح من كلام أهل العلم.
ولا يخفى على عاقل أجر وفضل الصلاة والسلام على الرسول.

الذي أُعطي جوامع الكلم: هو الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد ورد في الصحيح: ((أُعطيتُ جوامعَ الكَلم)), وكثيرًا ما نجد في أحاديثه ما قل كلامه وشمل الكثير من المعاني, ولا ينافي هذا أنه قد يسهب أحيانًا بما يقتضيه المقام.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ما شاء الله.
> 
> جزاكِ رب فراديس الجنان.
> 
> وأعانك المولى.


آمين آمين
جزاكِ الله خيرًا وأحسن إليك أيتها الفاضلة الكريمة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

مـُحَمَّدِ الْمَبْعُـوثِ رَحْمَـــةَ الْـــوَرَى ****** وَخَــيْرِ هـــــادٍ لِجَـمِيــعِ مَـنْ دَرَى


محمد: هو نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم.

المبعوث: المرسل.

رحمة الورى: رحمة هنا مفعول لأجله, والورى هم الخلق من الجن والإنس كافة.

خير هاد: أي خير الهداة على الإطلاق, وهو أهدى الناس, والهداية قسمان:
1) هداية دلالة وإرشاد: وتكون للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولغيره من الدعاء.
2) هداية توفيق: ولا تكون إلا لله عز وجل.

لجميع من درى: أي من كان له علم فيعرف هداية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

5.	وَبَعْــدُ فَـالْعِــلْمُ بُحُــورٌ زَاخِـرَهْ  ****** لَــنْ يَبْلُــغَ الْكَــادِحُ فِيـــهِ آخِـــــرَهْ 
6.	لَكِـنَّ فِـــي أُصُـولِــــــه  ِ تَسْـــهِيلا ****** لنَيْلِــــهِ فَــاحْرِصْ تَجِـــــدْ سَـبِيـــلَا
7.	اِغْتَنِــــمِ الْقَوَاعِــــد  َ الْأُصُــــولَا  ****** فَمَـــنْ تَفُتْـــــهُ يُحْــــرَمُ الوُصُـــولَا 
8.	وَهَاكَ مِـنْ هَـذِي الْأُصُولِ جُمَلَا  ****** أَرْجُـــــو بِهَـا عَـالِ الْجِنَـانِ نُـــزُلَا 
9.	قَوَاعِــداً مِــنْ قَــوْلِ أَهْـلِ الْعِلْـمِ  ******  وَلَيْسَ لِـي فِيهَـا سِــوَى ذَا النَّظْــمِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

5.	وَبَعْــدُ فَـالْعِــلْمُ بُحُــورٌ زَاخِـرَهْ ****** لَــنْ يَبْلُــغَ الْكَــادِحُ فِيـــهِ آخِـــــرَهْ 

وبعد: بعد الثناء على الله والصلاة والسلام على نبيه.
فالعلم بحور زاخرة: كل علوم الشرعية واللغة وغيرها كالبحر الواسع؛ لا يصل الناس إلى نهايته.
لن يبلغ الكادح فيه آخره: حتى المجتهد المُجد لا يستطيع أن يصل لآخر العلم.

.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

6.	لَكِـنَّ فِـــي أُصُـولِــــــه  ِ تَسْـــهِيلا ****** لنَيْلِــــهِ فَــاحْرِصْ تَجِـــــدْ سَـبِيـــلَا
7.	اِغْتَنِــــمِ الْقَوَاعِــــد  َ الْأُصُــــولَا ****** فَمَـــنْ تَفُتْـــــهُ يُحْــــرَمُ الوُصُـــولَا 
8.	وَهَاكَ مِـنْ هَـذِي الْأُصُولِ جُمَلَا ****** أَرْجُـــــو بِهَـا عَـالِ الْجِنَـانِ نُـــزُلَا 
9.	قَوَاعِــداً مِــنْ قَــوْلِ أَهْـلِ الْعِلْـمِ ****** وَلَيْسَ لِـي فِيهَـا سِــوَى ذَا النَّظْــمِ
.

.

.

واصلي بارك الله فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

.
6.    لَكِـنَّ فِـــي أُصُـولِــــــه  ِ تَسْـــهِيلا ****** لنَيْلِــــهِ فَــاحْرِصْ تَجِـــــدْ سَـبِيـــلَا

أصوله: الأصول المعنية هنا هي القواعد والضوابط التي تجمع شتات العلم وتُسهّله على طالبه.
تسهيلا لنيله: ذلك لأن من يعرف الأصل يبني عليه الكثير.
مثال: 
قاعدة "الأصل الطهارة" نبني عليها كل ما واجهنا من أمور مشكوك فيها؛ كمن وجد في ثوبه بقعة لا يدري ما هي, فالأصل أن الثوب طاهر.
وتعليلات الفُقهاء بمنزلة القواعد.
لنيله فاحرص تجد سبيلا: احرص على هذه الأصول وفهمها؛ تجد سبيل إدراك العلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

.
7.    اِغْتَنِــــمِ الْقَوَاعِــــد  َ الْأُصُــــولَا ****** فَمَـــنْ تَفُتْـــــهُ يُحْــــرَمُ الوُصُـــولَا 

اغتنم: احرص عليها حِرص المجاهد على الغنيمة.
القواعد الأصولا: هي الركائز التي يُبنى عليه العلم, ووقد يتطرق الناظم إلى بعض الضوابط مع ذكر القواعد.
وهنا سؤال:
ما الفرق بين القاعدة والضابط؟
القاعدة: هي جملة من القول تشتمل أنواعًا من العلم.
الضابط: هو جملة من القول يشمل أفرادًا من العلم.
بمعنى أن الضابط يكون في مسألة واحدة؛ فيضبط أفرادها, وأما القاعدة فتشمل أشياء كثيرة من أنواع مختلفة من العلم.
فمن تفته يُحرم الوصولا: من لم يُدرك هذه القواعد ويعرفها يُحرم الوصول إلى العلم "من حُرم الأصول حُرم الوصول"؛ لأن من لم يدرس هذه الأصول سيأخذ العلم مسألة مسألة, دون أن يكون له أصل يبني عليه فيختل علمه ويتبدد فكره.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> . لأن من لم يدرس هذه الأصول سيأخذ العلم مسألة مسألة, دون أن يكون له أصل يبني عليه فيختل علمه ويتبدد فكره.


*علينا بالتأسيس المنهجي العلمي وحفظ أصول العلوم و التدرج في العلم مع الإتقان .*

----------


## لجين الندى

الحمد لله وصلت وأنت ما زلتِ في البداية .. : ))
أحسن الله اليك أختنا التوحيد .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادك علما ..
متابعين معك ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكما وشكر لكما أم علي ولجين.
وعذرًا على الانقطاع الذي كان والذي سيكون في شهر رمضان..

----------


## مروة عاشور

8.	وَهَاكَ مِـنْ هَـذِي الْأُصُولِ جُمَلَا ****** أَرْجُـــــو بِهَـا عَـالِ الْجِنَـانِ نُـــزُلَا

هاك: أي خذ, والخطاب لكل من يقرأ.
من هذه الأصول: بعض من أصول الفقه.
جملا: المقصود الشيء الذي تحصل به الكفاية.
عالي الجنان: العالي منها, وهي الفردوس, أسأل الله أن يجعلنا من أهلها.
نزلا: منزلا, ولا ينبغي لعاقل أن يرجو شيئًا دون فعل الأسباب, ومن رجاها دون عمل فهو متمنٍ وليس براجٍ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

9.	قَوَاعِــداً مِــنْ قَــوْلِ أَهْـلِ الْعِلْـمِ ****** وَلَيْسَ لِـي فِيهَـا سِــوَى ذَا النَّظْــمِ

قواعدا من قول أهل العلم: يقصد أنه تتبع كلام أهل العلم وأخذ منها هذه القواعد, لكن..

لماذا قواعد منصوبة هنا؟ بصرف النظر عن منعها للصرف وصرفها لضرورة الشعر؟
من تجيبنا على هذا السؤال؟

وليس لي فيها سوى ذا النظم: يقصد أنه ما أتى بها من عنده ولكن نظم القواعد الفقهية التي وضعها أهل العلم, وكما قيل: كم ترك الأول للآخر؟

وترقبن أن نبدأ في القواعد في المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 9.    قَوَاعِــداً مِــنْ قَــوْلِ أَهْـلِ الْعِلْـمِ ****** وَلَيْسَ لِـي فِيهَـا سِــوَى ذَا النَّظْــمِ.
> 
> لماذا قواعد منصوبة هنا؟ بصرف النظر عن منعها للصرف وصرفها لضرورة الشعر؟
> من تجيبنا على هذا السؤال؟


بارك الله في أخيتي التوحيد ... وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المدارسة المفيدة
الجواب :
هاك : فعل أمر .
جملا : مفعول به أول .
قواعدا : مفعول به ثاني .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> 9.    قَوَاعِــداً مِــنْ قَــوْلِ أَهْـلِ الْعِلْـمِ ****** وَلَيْسَ لِـي فِيهَـا سِــوَى ذَا النَّظْــمِ
> 
> قواعدا من قول أهل العلم: يقصد أنه تتبع كلام أهل العلم وأخذ منها هذه القواعد, لكن..
> 
> لماذا قواعد منصوبة هنا؟ بصرف النظر عن منعها للصرف وصرفها لضرورة الشعر؟
> من تجيبنا على هذا السؤال؟
> 
> وليس لي فيها سوى ذا النظم: يقصد أنه ما أتى بها من عنده ولكن نظم القواعد الفقهية التي وضعها أهل العلم, وكما قيل: كم ترك الأول للآخر؟
> 
> وترقبن أن نبدأ في القواعد في المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله.



يبدو أنني لستُ وحدي في ممارسة التشويق (ابتسامة)

اسمحي لي أن أجيب السؤال وأخطئ كالمعتاد لكن التجربة معك لها متعة ^_^
أظن أن قواعد هنا صفة أو بدل من "جملا" في البيت قبلها

8.    وَهَاكَ مِـنْ هَـذِي الْأُصُولِ جُمَلَا "قواعدا"

----------


## مروة عاشور

جزاكما الله خيرًا وشكر لكما طيب المتابعة سارة وأم علي
أسأل الله لي ولكما العلم النافع والعمل الصالح المتقبل




> يبدو أنني لستُ وحدي في ممارسة التشويق (ابتسامة)


ليس تشويقًا بقدر ما هو تنشيط العقل وتحفيزه لزيادة الفهم والتحصيل.

أعربها الشارح - رحمه الله - عطف بيان
والحقيقة أننا لم ندرس إلا عطف النسق والذي فيه حرف العطف "الواو" وأما عطف البيان فيشتبه بشكل كبير مع البدل, وكثيرًا ما يكون للكلمة الواحدة إعرابان "عطف بيان" أو "بدل" كما في هذه الكلمة, فيصلح لإعرابها أن نقول "عطف بيان" ويصلح أن نقول "بدلا".




> اسمحي لي أن أجيب السؤال وأخطئ كالمعتاد لكن التجربة معك لها متعة ^_^


متعكِ الله بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة
ولكنكِ غيّرتِ العادة هذه المرة : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

والله وأنا بكتبها قلت ممكن تكون عطف بيان!

بس لأني لم أدرس عطف البيان كما ذكرت قلت (خلينا اللي نعرفه أحسن من اللي منعرفهوش)  (ابتسامة)

----------


## مروة عاشور

القواعد والأصول

10.	الـــدِّينُ جَـــاءَ لِسَـــعَادَةِ الْبَشَرْ  ******  وَلِانْتـِفـَاء  ِ الـشَّرِّ عَنْهـُمْ والــضّـَرَرْ 
11.	فَكُــلُّ أمْــرٍ نَــافِعٍ قَــدْ شَــرَعَهْ  ******  وكُــــلُّ مَــــا يَضُرُّنَــــا قَــــدْ مَنَعَـهْ 
12.	ومَــعْ تَسـاوِي ضَـرَرٍ وَمَنْفَعَـهْ  ******  يَكُــونُ مَمْنُوعًــــا لِــدَرْءِ الْمَفْسَـدَهْ 
13.	وَكُـــلُّ مَــا كَلفَـــهُ قَـــدْ يُسِّــرا  ******  مِـنْ أَصْلِــهِ وعِنـدَ عــارضٍ طَــرَا 
14.	فَاجْلـِبْ لِتَيْـسِيرٍ بِكُلِّ ذِي شَطَطْ  ******  فَلَيْسَ فِي الدِّينِ الْحَنِيفِ مِنْ شَطَطْ

----------


## مروة عاشور

10.    الـــدِّينُ جَـــاءَ لِسَـــعَادَةِ الْبَشَرْ ****** وَلِانْتـِفـَاء  ِ الـشَّرِّ عَنْهـُمْ والــضّـَرَرْ 

هذان الأمران تدور عليهما الشريعة؛ تَحصيل المصالح, وتَقليل المفاسد, أي: جلب المصالح ودَرْء المفاسد.

( جاء لسعادة البشر ): السعادة ضد الشقاء واللام للتعليل.
( ولانتفاء الشر عنهم والضرر ): الشر ضد الخير, والضرر ضد النفع.
وهذه قاعدة مستقلة؛ وهي انتفاء الشر عنهم؛ مدفوعه ومرفوعه:
المدفوع: يكون قبل نزول الشر.
والمرفوع: يكون بعد نزوله.

والشرع لا يُقِر ضررًا, ورد في الحديث: ((لا ضرر ولا ضرار )).

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> والشرع لا يُقِر ضررًا, ورد في الحديث: ((لا ضرر ولا ضرار )).


الحمد لله الذي جعل دينه شريعة كاملة، لا تقر الضر ولا الشر، مانعة
ولصلاح الفرد والمجتمع جامعة

----------


## مروة عاشور

11.	فَكُــلُّ أمْــرٍ نَــافِعٍ قَــدْ شَــرَعَهْ ****** وكُــــلُّ مَــــا يَضُرُّنَــــا قَــــدْ مَنَعَـهْ 

لا شك أن جميع ما شرعه الله على لسان نبيه نافع.
( شَرعَه ): أَذِن فيه, فإن كان عبادة فإنه مطلوب, وإن لم يكن عبادة فهو مباح.

والسؤال الآن: أليس في الربا والقمار نفعٌ إذ يربح الإنسان بهما؟
والجواب: أن ما يحصل بهما من الضرر أضعاف ما يحصل من النفع, سواء كان الضرر دنيويًا أو أخرويًا.

( وكُل مَا يضُرنا قَدْ مَنعَه ): قد يكون الضرر معلومًا حاضرًا, وقد يكون متوقعًا في العاقبة, فكل ما يضر بالمرء ممنوع شرعًا
والضرر يكون في الدين أو المال أو الجسد, ويكون كذلك على الأفراد أو المجتمع.

والسؤال الآن: إذا كان لابد من ارتكاب ضرر ممنوع لدفع ضرر أكبر منه, فهل يكون نقضًا لهذه القاعدة؟
والجواب: لا ينقضها؛ لأننا إذا اتقينا الضررَ بالمضرة فقد منعنا الضرر الزائد؛ كأكل الميتة لمن خشي الهلاك جوعًا.
وسيأتي ذكر الناظم لذلك إن شاء الله في قوله: 
وَادْفَعْ خَفيفَ الْضرَرينِ بِالأَخَفِ *** وَخُذْ بِعالِي الْفاضِليْن لا تَخَفْ

سؤال: ماذا لو كان الضرر نسبيًا؛ أي أن يكون ضارًا لشخص دون غيره؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> سؤال: ماذا لو كان الضرر نسبيًا؛ أي أن يكون ضارًا لشخص دون غيره؟


قد يكون ممنوعا عليه دون غيره، كالنظر في فعل معين وتقدير الفتنة فيه من عدمها مثل السفر إلى بلاد الكفار.
أو منظور في تحقيق مفاسده ومصالحه العامة والخاصة، وتحقيق أدنى المفسدتين منه وأعلاهمها.
أصبتُ؟؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

> قد يكون ممنوعا عليه دون غيره، كالنظر في فعل معين وتقدير الفتنة فيه من عدمها مثل السفر إلى بلاد الكفار.
> أو منظور في تحقيق مفاسده ومصالحه العامة والخاصة، وتحقيق أدنى المفسدتين منه وأعلاهمها.
> أصبتُ؟؟؟


أحسن الله إليكِ وزادكِ علمًا وفهمًا 
نعم, يمنع شرعًا ولا يمنع غيره؛ أي يُحرم عليه ويُباح لغيره, ومن ذلك أيضًا مريض السكري؛ حيث يمنع شرعًا من تناول الحلى التي قد تهلكه وهي مباحة للناس.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا .. واصلي بارك الله فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاك الله خيرا .. واصلي بارك الله فيك


وفيكِ بارك الله أم علي الفاضلة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

12.	ومَــعْ تَسـاوِي ضَـرَرٍ وَمَنْفَعَـهْ ****** يَكُــونُ مَمْنُوعًــــا لِــدَرْءِ الْمَفْسَـدَهْ

ما غلب نفع فهو مباح, وما غلب ضرره يُمنع, لكن في حال تساوى النفع والضرر, ماذا يكون؟
الجواب:
يمنع؛ فدرء المفاسد مُقدم على جلب المصالح؛ فقد يغلب ضرره وخبثه ويزيد على المصلحة.
واللام في " لدرء " لام التعليل.

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكِ ,متابعة معكِ إن شاء الله.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيكِ ,متابعة معكِ إن شاء الله.


آمين, جزاكِ الله كل خير, ورزقني وإياكِ العلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## مروة عاشور

13.	وَكُـــلُّ مَــا كَلفَـــهُ قَـــدْ يُسِّــرا ****** مِـنْ أَصْلِــهِ وعِنـدَ عــارضٍ طَــرَا

قوله: " كل ما كلّفه " على من يعود الضمير؟
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن الدين يُسر, ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه)), البخاري.
وقال: ((إنما بعثتم ميسِرين ولم تبعثوا معسرين)), البخاري.

قوله: " وعند عارض طرا ": إذا كان الأمر ميسرًا من أصله, ثم طرأ عليه عارض, فإنه ييسر أكثر مما كان, مثال:
التطهر من الحدث الأكبر أو الأصغر بالماء للتيسير؛ فإن أُصيب المَرءُ بمرض يتأذى بالماء معه, فإنه يتيمم, وهو تيسير على تيسير ورحمة على رحمة!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا  ... متابعة إن شاء الله..زادك الله علما وإيمانا وفقها .....

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## مروة عاشور

رفع الله قدركِ في الدارين وبارك فيكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

14.    فَاجْلـِبْ لِتَيْـسِيرٍ بِكُلِّ ذِي شَطَطْ ****** فَلَيْسَ فِي الدِّينِ الْحَنِيفِ مِنْ شَطَطْ
يقول العلماء في هذه القاعدة: المشقَّة تجلب التيسير, ويقولون: كلما ضاق الأمر اتسع.
فكلَّما وجدتَ مشقة في عبادة, فيسرْ على نفسكَ بما شرع الله؛ قال - تعالى: {وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ} [الحج/78].
فليس في الدين الحنيف من شطط: الدين الحنيف أي: الدين الكامل الذي لا عِوج فيه.
شطط: تعب على النفس.
وهذه القاعدة هي روح الإسلام.

ومِما ينبني على هذه القاعدة من الفروع, إذا اختلف اثنان من أهل العلم على قولين, فهل نأخذ بالقول الأشد أو الأيسر؟
للعلماء في ذلك ثلاثة أقوال:

1) نأخذ بالأشد؛ لأنه أحوط وأبرأ للذمَّة.
2) نأخذ بالأيسر؛ لأنه أقرب إلى مقاصد الشريعة.
3) نحن بالخيار؛ لتعارض العلتين.

وقد رجَّح الناظم - رحمه الله - القول الثاني.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ،، شرح المنظومة مختصر وواضح وهو شرح قيم بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ, وبارك فيكِ
وأرجو من أخواتي أن يقومنني متى وجدنَّ خللا؛ فالاختصار من عندي بعد قراءة شرح الشيخ - رحمه الله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أيقونة شكرا هذه ...رائعة ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أيقونة شكرا هذه ...رائعة ^_^


أحسن الله إليكِ في الدنيا والآخرة, وجزاكِ عنَّا كل خير : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

*15- وما استطعتَ افعَلْ مِـنَ المأْمُورِ ****** واجْتَنِبِ الكـــــــــــل  َّ مِــنَ المحـظُورِ* 
*16- والشَّـــرعُ لا يَلْـزمُ قبــلَ العلــمِ ****** دَليلُـــهُ فِعــلُ الـمسِــــــي فـافتَهمِ*
*17- لكــــن إِذا فــرَّطَ فِــي التَّعلُّــمِ ****** فَــذَا مَـحَــــــــلُ  ّ نَظَـــرٍ فلْتَعلَـــــــ  ــمِ*
*18- وكـلُّ مـمنــــوعٍ فلِـلضَّـرُورةِ ****** يُبــــــــاحُ والـمَـكـروهُ عِنــدَ الحـاجـةِ* 
*19- لكـــنَّ مــا حُــــــرِّمَ لِلذَّرِيْعَــة  ِ ****** يَـجُـــوزُ لِلْحـــــــاجـ  ـةِ كالعَرِيَّـــــ  ـــةِ*

----------


## مروة عاشور

*.*
*15- وما استطعتَ افعَلْ مِـنَ المأْمُورِ ****** واجْتَنِبِ الكـــــــــــل  َّ مِــنَ المحـظُورِ
*ما*:* اسم موصول, مفعول به مُقدم.

وما استطعت افعل من المأمور:افعل على قدر استطاعتكَ فيما أُمرت به؛ لقوله - تعالى:* {*فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ} [التغابن/16], وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا أمرتكم بشيء, فأتوا منه ما استطعتم)).

واجتنب الكل من المحظور:يُجتنب المحظور كله, بلا قيد أو شرط؛ حيث لا مشقة في الترك - غالبًا - قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا نهيتكم عن شيء فدعوه)).

فالامتثال بالنسبة للمحظور لا يكون إلا بتركه كله, وأما بالنسبة للمأمور فعلى قدر الاستطاعة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

*16- والشَّـــرعُ لا يَلْـزمُ قبــلَ العلــمِ ****** دَليلُـــهُ فِعــلُ الـمسِــــــي فـافتَهمِ
**
هل تلزم الشرائع قبل العِلم؟

اختلف أهل العِلم في ذلك على:

1) تلزم في الأصول دون الفروع.
2) تلزم في الجميع.
3) لا تلزم في الجميع.

ورجَّح الناظم - رحمه الله - القول الأخير, ومما استدل به من الأدلة العامة: 
قوله - تعالى: {*رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ} [النساء/165]* , {*وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولًا} [القصص/59].

ومن الأدلة الخاصة:
فعل المسيء في صلاته؛ فقد أمره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يعيد الصلاة الحاضرة دون السابقة, بالرغم من أنه لم يكن يُحسن الصلاة في كل ما سبق, والطمأنينة رُكن من أركان الصلاة.
واستدل أيضًا بفعل عمَّار بن ياسر - رضي الله عنهم - حين تمرَّغ في الصعيد, كما تمرَّغ الدابَّة عندما احتاج للاغتسال ولم يجد الماء, ولم يأمره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالإعادة, بل قال: ((إنما يكفيك أن تقول بيديك هكذا)).
ولهذا لا يؤاخذ من ترك واجبًا, وهو جاهل.
لكن الناظم استثنى, كما سيأتي - إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ... متابعة بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## مروة عاشور

متابعتكِ تُسعدني أيتها الكريمة..

----------


## مروة عاشور

*17- لكــــن إِذا فــرَّطَ فِــي التَّعلُّــمِ ****** فَــذَا مَـحَــــــــلُ  ّ نَظَـــرٍ فلْتَعلَـــــــ  ــمِ
*
فرَّط في التعلم: تهاوَن في رفع الجهل عن نفسه, وهذا قد لا يُعذر بجهله.

محل نظر: لأنها ليستْ قاعدة؛ فقد يُعذر بجهله في بعض الحالات؛ كأن يُشاع أمر مُحرَّم على أنه مباح في بلده, وهو لَمْ يتحرَ الدقة ولم يبحث المسألة, فهو جاهل بالحكم, لكن هناك تفريط منه.

واختلف أهل العلم في المسائل التي تتعلق بأصول الدين: 

1) منهم من قال لا يُعذر مُطلقًا. 
2) ومنهم من قال بأنه معذور بجهله فيها؛ كحال العامة يعيشون بين قوم يدعون الأموات, ولم يصل إليهم أو يخبرهم أحد أن هذا من الشرك.
وقد اختار - رحمه الله - القول الثاني, ثم استطرد بذكر حال أهل الفترة وأن أمرهم في الآخرة إلى الله, وليس لنا أن نحكم عليهم بأنهم أهل النار.

فلتعلمِ: مادامت المسألة محل نظر, فعليك أن تتعلم حتى تتبين لك الحقيقة - بإذن الله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فلتعلمِ: مادامت المسألة محل نظر, فعليك أن تتعلم حتى تتبين لك الحقيقة - بإذن الله.


*أسعدكِ الله في الدارين ونفع بعلمكِ الإسلام والمسلمين ، وجزاكِ الله خيراً على الإفادة ..*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكِ الله خيرا، وبارك في جهودكِ.

التجزئة تشوق القارئ للقراءة دون ملل.

جعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكما وشكر لكما طيب المتابعة
وتقبل دعواتكما الطيِّبة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

*18- وكـلُّ مـمنــــوعٍ فلِـلضَّـرُورةِ ****** يُبــــــــاحُ والـمَـكـروهُ عِنــدَ الحـاجـةِ
**
كل ممنوع: كلُّ: مبتدأ, والخبر: جملة يُباح, والضرورة: متعلق بالخبر يُباح.

والسؤال: لماذا اقترن الخبر بالفاء؟
الجواب: لأن المبتدأ أشبه الشرط؛ كقولهم: الذي يأتي فله درهم.
ومن الأدلة على هذه القاعدة, قول الله - تعالى: {*إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ} [البقرة/173], {وَقَدْ فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَّا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ} [الأنعام/119].
*
فيُباح المُحرَّم للضرورة بشرطين:

1) أن نضطر إليه بعينه, ولا يقوم مقامه شيء.
2) أن نتيقن أن الضرورة تندفع به فعلا, فإن شككنا فإنه يبقى على تحريمه.

ثم تعرض الشيخ - رحمه الله - إلى مسألة فك السحر بالسحر في حالة تداوى بغيره ولم يُشف, وقال بأن عددًا من أهل العلم أدخلوها تحت هذه القاعدة, وقد خالفهم لأن التحقق من الشفاء غير مؤكد.

والمكروه عند الحاجة: المكروه منهي عنه على سبيل الأولوية؛ فيُباح عند الحاجة.

سؤال: هل نحتاج إلى الشرطين السابقين هنا؟
الجواب: لا نحتاج إليهما, لكن لو توفرا لانتفت الكراهة مطلقًا.

مثال على ذلك, الحركة اليسيرة في الصلاة؛ فإنها مكروهة لكن تزول عنها الكراهة عند الحاجة.

*

----------


## مروة عاشور

*19- لكـــنَّ مــا حُــــــرِّمَ لِلذَّرِيْعَــة  ِ ****** يَـجُـــوزُ لِلْحـــــــاجـ  ـةِ كالعَرِيَّـــــ  ـــةِ
**

لكن: تعني أن هذا استثناء من قوله "وكل ممنوع فللضرورة يُباح"
ما حُرِّم للذريعة يجوز للحاجة: ما حرَّمه الله سدًا للذريعة يأخذ حكم المكروه في زوال الحكم عنه للحاجة.
كالعرية: بيع الرطب على رؤوس النخل بالتمر.

وهي مباحة بشروط:
1) ألا يتعد خمسة أوسق.
2) ألا يدع الرطب حتى يَتمر.
3) أن يماثل التمر الذي بذله المشتري قدرًا.
4) ألا يجد ما يشتري به سوى هذا التمر.
5) أن يكون الرطب على رؤوس النخل.*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكِ المولى فراديس الجنان.

----------


## مروة عاشور

آمين آمين آمين
وإياكِ أم عبد الرحمن, وشكر لكِ طيب المتابعة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

*20 ـ وما نُهِيْ عنهُ من التَّعَبُّدِ ****** أو غيرِهِ أَفْسِدْهُ لا تردّدِ*
*21 ـ فكلُّ نهيٍ عادَ للذواتِ ****** أو للشروط مُفْسِداً سَيَاتي*
*22 ـ وإِنْ يَعُدْ لخارجٍ كالعِمَّهْ ****** فلن يَضير فافْهمَنَّ العِلَّهْ*
*23 ـ والأصلُ في الأشياءِ حِلٌّ وامْنَعِ ****** عبادةً إلا بإذنِ الشارعِ*
*24 ـ فإنْ يقعْ في الحكمِ شكٌّ فارجِعِ ****** للأصلِ في النوعَيْنِ ثم اتَّبِعِ*

----------


## مروة عاشور

*20 ـ وما نُهِيْ عنهُ من التَّعَبُّدِ ****** أو غيرِهِ أَفْسِدْهُ لا تردّدِ
**
ما: اسم موصول بمعنى الذي.
نُهي عنه من التعبد: وردَ فيه نهيٌ شرعيٌ من العبادات؛ كصلاة النفل في أوقات الكراهة, وصيام يوميِّ العيد, وصلاة الحائض.
أو غيره: أو غير العبادات من المعاملات؛ كنكاح الشغار, وخِطبة الرجل على خِطبة أخيه, والنداء للبيع بعد الأذان الثاني للجمعة.

والعلماء يقولون: "النهي يقتضي الفساد".

ودليل ذلك قول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرُنا فهو ردٌّ)).

أفْسِده: أفسد هذا العمل أو هذا التعامل واحكم ببطلانه.
لا تَردد: لا تتردد في ذلك.*

----------


## مروة عاشور

*
21 ـ فكلُّ نهيٍ عادَ للذواتِ ****** أو للشروط مُفْسِداً سَيَاتي
**
فكلُّ: فاء التفريع, تعني أن البيت مُفرع على ما قبله.
للذوات: لذات العبادة.
أو للشروط: إذا عاد النهي للشرط, فإن المشروط لا يَصِح؛ لأنه إذا عاد للشرط فسد الشرط, وإذا فسد الشرط فسد المشروط.
أما إن عاد إلى أمر خارج عن ذات العبادة وشرطها, فإنها تصح.
سياتي: خبر المبتدأ.


*

----------


## مروة عاشور

*22 ـ وإِنْ يَعُدْ لخارجٍ كالعِمَّهْ ****** فلن يَضير فافْهمَنَّ العِلَّهْ

**وإن يعُد: يعود الضمير على النهي.
لخارج: خارج عن ذات العبادة وشرطها؛ كالعمامة إن كانت مُحرَّمة, أو الأرض المغصوبة.
كالعِمَّة: العمامة المُحرَّمة؛ مسروقة, أو صُنعت من حرير, أو غير ذلك.
فلن يَضير: لن يمنع صحة العبادة ( الصلاة ).
فافهمنَّ العِلَّة: افهم العِلَّة في جميع مسائل الفقه, والعلة هنا أنه خارج عن ذات العبادة وشرطها.*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

غدًا تبدأُ إجازَتِي القصيرة (سُروووور)
وسآتِي للبياتِ هُنا بإذنِ ربّي إن كانَ في العُمرِ بقيّة<<أُريدُ أجملَ استقبالٍ وأحلى ترحِيب(ابتسامة)

بارَكَ اللهُ فيكُم ونفعَ بكُم وأجزلَ لكُمُ المثوبة()()()

----------


## مروة عاشور

> غدًا تبدأُ إجازَتِي القصيرة (سُروووور)
> وسآتِي للبياتِ هُنا بإذنِ ربّي إن كانَ في العُمرِ بقيّة<<أُريدُ أجملَ استقبالٍ وأحلى ترحِيب(ابتسامة)
> 
> بارَكَ اللهُ فيكُم ونفعَ بكُم وأجزلَ لكُمُ المثوبة()()()


هل غيابكِ يعني انتهاء العطلة؟
وهل هناك من يتابع هذا الموضوع؟!

لي عودة بإذن الله..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أنا : )

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وأنا أيضًا: ) كُنتُ أَرقُبُ إضافَةَ جديد بشوق والدّليل دخلت الصّفحة لمّا شفتها ارتفعت : )
.
.
لا، لم نستأنِف الدّراسة بعد،في 2 نوفمبر سنعود...
كانت ظُروف
جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا
وننتظرُكُم (ابتسامة)

----------


## مروة عاشور

*23 ـ والأصلُ في الأشياءِ حِلٌّ وامْنَعِ ****** عبادةً إلا بإذنِ الشارعِ
**الأصل: الأساس*
*الأشياء: كلمة عامة, وكما قيل: أعمُّ شيء كلمة شيء.*
*حِل: حلال؛ فالأعيان, والأفعال, والمعاملات, والعادات, كلها أساسها الحِل, وللمرء أن ينتفع بها على أي وجه كان ما لم يرد الدليل على حرمتها.*
*فلو عمل الإنسان عملا ما أو اتخذ لُعبة يلعبها في بعض أوقاته, ثم نُهي عن ذلك بحجة أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلَّم – لم يكن يعمل ذلك, فالجواب عليه: أن الأصل الحِل, ما لم يقم الدليل على المنع.
*
*وامنعِ عبادة إلا بإذن الشارع: لا يجوز أن يُتعامل مع العبادات على نحو ما سلف من سائر الأمور, فالأصل فيها المنع حتى يُقام الدليل على مشروعيتها.*
*ودليل ذلك: قول رسولنا – صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)), وقوله – تعالى:* *}**أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ**{** [الشورى/21].
*
*والدليل النظري: أن هذه العبادة طريق موصل لله, فلا يمكن أن نسلك طريقًا موصل إليه إلا أن يُبينه ويضعه لنا.
*
*فلابد إذن أن تكون العبادة موافقة للشرع في ستة أشياء:
*
*-      * *السبب*
*-      * *الجنس*
*-      * *القدْر*
*-      * *الكيفية*
*-      * *الزمان*
*-      * *المكان.*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> *فلابد إذن أن تكون العبادة موافقة للشرع في ستة أشياء:*
> *-      * *السبب*
> *-      * *الجنس*
> *-      * *القدْر*
> *-      * *الكيفية*
> *-      * *الزمان*
> *-      * *المكان.*


 السّبب
هل المقصود: الغاية الّتي شُرِعت من أجلِها العِبادة؟
 الجِنس
 لم أفهم صراحةً :$

جزاكُم ربّي خيرَ الجزاء وبارَكَ فيكُم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> السّبب
> هل المقصود: الغاية الّتي شُرِعت من أجلِها العِبادة؟
>  الجِنس
>  لم أفهم صراحةً :$
> 
> جزاكُم ربّي خيرَ الجزاء وبارَكَ فيكُم.


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=225226

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> هذا شرحها والتمثيل لها من كتاب المقدمات العشر في نقض أصول صوفية العصر للشيخ عبدالعزيز الريس:
> أ- السبب : جعلت الشريعة المطهرة دخول الخلاء سبباً لقول " اللهم إني أعوذ  بك من الخبث والخبائث " كما أخرج السبعة عن أنس بن مالك قال كان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلَّم إذا دخل الخلاء قال : اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الخبث  والخبائث " فلو أن أحداً جعل دخول الخلاء سبباً لقول " غفرانك " لوقع في  البدعة .
> 
> هل مقصودُ ذلِكَ أنّهُ استخدَمَ الذّكرَ المخصوصَ في غيرِ موضِعِه فوقعَ في البدعةِ؟
> 
> ب- الجنس : جعلت الشريعة بهيمة الأنعام جنساً للأضاحي فلو أن أحداً جعل الدجاج جنساً للأضاحي لوقع في البدعة 
> جـ - القدر ( العدد ) : جعلت الشريعة المطهَّرة السعي بين الصفا والمروة  سبعاً فلو أن أحداً زاد أو أنقص مُتعمِّداً مُتعبِّداً لله بذلك لوقع في  البدعة .
> د- الزمان – جعلت الشريعة المطهَّرة للوقوف بعرفة وقتاً له بدايةٌ ونهايةٌ  فمن وقف بها متعبِّداً لله بذلك قبل الوقت أو بعده وقع في البدعة .
> هـ – المكان : جعلت الشريعة للاعتكاف مكاناً وهو المسجد كما قال تعالى   ولا تُباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد …  فلو أن أحداً اعتكف في غير  المسجد لما صحَّ اعتكافه ولصار بدعةً .  
> ...


أحسَنَ اللهُ إليكُم وبارَكَ فيكُم ونفعَ بكُمُ الأُمّة()

----------


## سامضي و الثبات يشد ازري

بارك الله فيك اخيتي وثبتنا و اياك على الحق وسدد الله  خطانا

----------


## مروة عاشور

*24 ـ فإنْ يقعْ في الحكمِ شكٌّ فارجِعِ ****** للأصلِ في النوعَيْنِ ثم اتَّبِعِ
**فإن يقع**: فإن يحدث في نفسكَ.

**في الحكم شكٌ**: في حكم هذا الشيء شكٌ من حيث الحل أو الحرمة فيشكل عليكَ.

**فارجع للأصل في النوعين**: فعد إلى أصل النوعين: (العبادات والعادات), فإن كان من العبادات فالأصل فيه المنع, حتى يقوم الدليل على مشروعيته, وإن كان من العادات فالأصل الإباحة حتى يقوم الدليل على المنع.

**ثم اتبعِ**: أي اتبع ما ظهر لك واتضح ولا تشق على نفسك.*

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بارك الله فيك اخيتي وثبتنا و اياك على الحق وسدد الله  خطانا


آمين آمين آمين
أحسن الله إليكِ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

سألت أختنا الأمة الفقيرة إلى ربها داخل الاقتباس من كلام الشيخ عبد العزيز الريس




> هل مقصودُ ذلِكَ أنّهُ استخدَمَ الذّكرَ المخصوصَ في غيرِ موضِعِه فوقعَ في البدعةِ؟


فننتظر إجابتك أستاذتنا الفاضلة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هل مقصودُ ذلِكَ أنّهُ استخدَمَ الذّكرَ المخصوصَ في غيرِ موضِعِه فوقعَ في البدعةِ؟
*إذا جعله سببا ، فالبدعة تعرف من خلال : السبب ، الجنس ، القدر ، الكيفية ، الزمان ، المكان .
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *فارجع للأصل في النوعين**: فعد إلى أصل النوعين: (العبادات والعادات), فإن كان من العبادات فالأصل فيه المنع, حتى يقوم الدليل على مشروعيته, وإن كان من العادات فالأصل الإباحة حتى يقوم الدليل على المنع.
> 
> *


بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> هل مقصودُ ذلِكَ أنّهُ استخدَمَ الذّكرَ المخصوصَ في غيرِ موضِعِه فوقعَ في البدعةِ؟
> *إذا جعله سببا ، فالبدعة تعرف من خلال : السبب ، الجنس ، القدر ، الكيفية ، الزمان ، المكان .
> *


إذًا نيّتُهُ تحكُمُه!
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا أستاذَتي وبارَكَ فيكِ()

أعتذرُ عن مُقاطعةِ الشّرح باركَ اللهُ فيكُم وأحسنَ إليكُم.

----------


## طالبة فقه

أحسن الله إليكِ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

